

Show HN: Presentable for Mac - create presentations from websites (free app) - pavlov
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/presentable/id636279585

======
pavlov
Presentable is a side project of mine on which I've spent way too much time.
Now that it's done, I find that I'm unable to spend any more time on figuring
out how I might actually make some money from it... So I decided to release it
for free.

This app scratches a personal itch. When giving presentations, there's often
stuff on the web that I'd like to show, but integrating it into a traditional
Keynote or PowerPoint slide show is too difficult.

Presentable includes a complete web browser that supports full frame rate
video (including Flash). You can scroll and click within the webpage, and
there are Crop and Highlight tools for emphasizing elements and removing
distracting elements like YouTube comments.

There's also a dual-screen mode, so you have access to your notes and webpage
controls while the projector screen shows the pristine web site with no extra
browser chrome.

The app also includes Leap Motion gesture controls. It's available for
download on the Leap Motion Airspace store as well:
[https://airspace.leapmotion.com/apps/presentable/osx](https://airspace.leapmotion.com/apps/presentable/osx)

Maybe you have an idea for how to turn this technology into something
profitable? Because I can't keep working on it, I decided to sell it on
SideProjectors.com -- check it out:

[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/360/presentab...](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/360/presentable)

------
jamessb
This reminded me of an app I'd seen a few years ago, with an ice-cream sundae
as its logo. Eventually I remembered it was Plainview
([http://barbariangroup.com/2012/07/plainview/](http://barbariangroup.com/2012/07/plainview/)).

Being able to import slides, as well as showing web-pages, is a nice
improvement.

